# OMG, no!



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It's sleeting and feels like 20 degrees outside. The wind is blowing at 20 mph with gusts up to 25 mph and I get a notification of Peak Pay from DD.









I'm in Texas, this is like Hell freezing over weather! You're gonna have to offer a heck of a lot more to get me to even think about going out there.

I suppose someone in town will look at this and think it's awesome.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow, you don't want to earn an extra dollar? Ungrateful. That's fine, I'm sure someone else out there really wants that extra dollar.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's good weather for delivering ice cream.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's good weather for delivering ice cream.


The other night it was freezing in SW Florida high 30s and windy and I had a Coldstone and other ice cream shop back to back.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> It's sleeting and feels like 20 degrees outside. The wind is blowing at 20 mph with gusts up to 25 mph and I get a notification of Peak Pay from DD.
> View attachment 641310
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know...you might want to cash in on that extra buck....


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Just got this text from DD. I’m in Dalllas.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> It's sleeting and feels like 20 degrees outside. The wind is blowing at 20 mph with gusts up to 25 mph and I get a notification of Peak Pay from DD.
> View attachment 641310
> 
> 
> ...


DD Shell game
Offer 1
$3.50. DD pay
$3.00 tip
----------
$6.50 total

Offer 2 bonus
$2.50 DD pay
$3.00 tip
$1.00 bonus
---------
$6.50 total


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> DD Shell game
> Offer 1
> $3.50. DD pay
> $3.00 tip
> ...


That sounds like a good deal...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It's now below 30 degrees, the roads are full of water and starting to freeze and DD is still plugging along...now without the $1 bonus. 



blssed2bme said:


> Just got this text from DD. I’m in Dalllas.


Y'all are getting more noticeably hazardous weather so at least they did the right thing.

Down here we're still waiting for the rest of it to pile on and we're right on the edge of truly hazardous/just slicker then snot territory.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

MHR said:


> It's sleeting and feels like 20 degrees outside.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 641375


I know, I know.

20 degrees is tank tops and flip flops for y'all up there. 😆


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

MHR: Maybe in Canada, but not in Michigan. I need my winter coat at 20 degrees.

WI_Hedgehog: So you took that picture at 26 mph?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Isn't that where the biggest Busey's gopher shop is at?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Isn't that where the biggest Busey's gopher shop is at?












Yes.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Gary the gopher!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It's cold here too...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

New2This said:


> It's cold here too...
> 
> View attachment 641488
> View attachment 641489


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

VanKalDriver said:


> WI_Hedgehog: So you took that picture at 26 mph?


In a 25 zone. I'm a f-ing rebel, no?

And don't get on my a-- about the six minors I was hauling at the time, minors are small--they all fit just fine.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

What does dd think dollar does ? I do about 10 to 15 orders a day how does that dollar make me want to go out into the snow covered roads ? And its 6f here so its like driving on ice. I will average 20 mph max . This is the third day im not working . Its not worth it and its not safe . DD needs to pay a min of 15 per order here . We have 8 to 10 inches of snow on the grass . And the side roads have areas you will get stuck or snow banks soilid ice higher then your bumper . It will distroy your car if you hit it . And there sometimes in the middle of the street . 
Once you get to the house icy porches snow covered sidewalks . NOPE not for a buck .
Orders come in with no tips on them 2.25 ! Average order is 5 bucks . Nope Nope. They need to be triple 15 . Im not going out today .


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

What a bunch of *******. -5 at Fort Drum meant we got to wear our wool socks for our morning 5 mile run in t-shirts and shorts.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> It's cold here too...
> 
> View attachment 641488
> View attachment 641489


Whoever invented Yoga pants, both thank you 🙏

and








were you thinking?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

That's discrimination


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MHR said:


> It's sleeting and feels like 20 degrees outside. The wind is blowing at 20 mph with gusts up to 25 mph and I get a notification of Peak Pay from DD.
> View attachment 641310
> 
> 
> ...


Dirty Dash


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NewLyftDriver said:


> That's discrimination


Correct. I prefer to look at slim, athletic asses in yoga pants. You do you, though. If you prefer a larger woman then that's perfectly fine, too!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Correct. I prefer to look at slim, athletic asses in yoga pants. You do you, though. If you prefer a larger woman then that's perfectly fine, too!


Yup


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@Ozzyoz can you please quit chatter as well?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> @Ozzyoz can you please quit chatter as well?


Only if you become Sane again. As in not use Eritrean or other fake country flags and also not copycat signature or other people's talks.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Only if you become Sane again. As in not use Eritrean or other fake country flags and also not copycat signature or other people's talks.


Nah nah nah, you played the Forume Posta Komandir this week, dial it in buddy, dial it in.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Nah nah nah, you played the Forume Posta Komandir this week, dial it in buddy, dial it in.


Forume Posta Komandir?? Time for me to go get tequila as you confused me.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Forume Posta Komandir?? Time for me to go get tequila as you confused me.


Don't forget the quick toot of meth


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> In a 25 zone. I'm a f-ing rebel, no?
> 
> And don't get on my a-- about the six minors I was hauling at the time, minors are small--they all fit just fine.


and, as my own father was heard to say to my mom: "Don't worry honney, we young. If we lose one, we can make another."


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Don't forget the quick toot of meth


Huh? Toot of meth? 




__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In florida it's pretty pathetic. At like 55 degrees and the Flocals are in winter coats and hats.. and i'm chilin in jeans and a t-shirt thankful I'm in Florida. I was at Walmart today and you can tell who the flocals are and who are from other states. Really funny.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So you're saying you're not a local?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In florida it's pretty pathetic. At like 55 degrees and the Flocals are in winter coats and hats.. and i'm chilin in jeans and a t-shirt thankful I'm in Florida. I was at Walmart today and you can tell who the flocals are and who are from other states. Really funny.


Because they're used to 90 degrees humidity like my home country Somalia. If they got used to Minnesota extreme cold they'd be wearing shorts and t shirts in that 55 degree weather


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Huh? Toot of meth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I'm talking about, bwoy!!


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

MHR said:


> It's sleeting and feels like 20 degrees outside. The wind is blowing at 20 mph with gusts up to 25 mph and I get a notification of Peak Pay from DD.
> View attachment 641310
> 
> 
> ...


A penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In florida it's pretty pathetic. At like 55 degrees and the Flocals are in winter coats and hats.. and i'm chilin in jeans and a t-shirt thankful I'm in Florida. I was at Walmart today and you can tell who the flocals are and who are from other states. Really funny.


Lived in Florida 30 years now, only wore long pants twice in those 30 years. "Jury Duty"


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Lived in Florida 30 years now, only wore long pants twice in those 30 years. "Jury Duty"


I had ice on car last week!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I had ice on car last week!


I went shrimping in shorts and a t-shirt 46 and 20+ MPH winds. Got enough shrimp to last me a year.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll buy that for a dollar


----------

